# Coffee Machine for the office



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

We're in the process of moving to new offices and I've been tasked with sourcing a new coffee machine.

Apart from me, no-one in the office is into quality coffee, I tend to use a CCD or AP. The old one was a Nespresso pod that can steam milk.

There's approx 25 people in the office and not everyone drinks coffee but those that do drink it in a variety of different ways black, cappuccino and some folk who'll just end up tipping milk into it.

I had thought of a Brazen Plus which would tick my box, but it's not going to go down well with the milk drinking folk.

The other brief I've been given is that it doesn't a mess....trick for coffee newbies.

I'm tempted to suggest them going for a pod machine and I'll carry on on my own with a CCD.

Any suggestions?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

No argument - Slayer or possibly a Speedster


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

..possibly a Nespresso too for the Cloonerati fans...but kept in a cupboard when not in use.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> No argument - Slayer or possibly a Speedster


Haha cracking idea!!!!!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

What happened to the old machine.

i would purchase based upon reliability, longevity and resistance to ham fistedness ... Then ease of use .... Maintanence and finally taste


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much cash you got ?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Budgets will influence what I'd go for. But I must agree that reliability is a key factor. Could a bean to cup machine work? Doesn't make much mess as grounds are put into a tray in the machine and 'can' steam milk. Personally I'd get them whatever would work best and leave them all looking longingly at your cup made from the aeropress, but I'm mean like that


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Not a bloody Jura, ours (less than 100 people in office) is broken more often than I care to mention (less if people don't use milk, but...)

There is also the question of what the company would spring for in the way of beans, ours would only stretch to half hearted overroasted commodity beans, which puts the mockers on the whole thing.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How much cash you got ?


I reckon they'll go for £150-£200, not huge I know, which made me think of the Brazen. I could do with the rest of the company to be lactose intolerant and it could solve all my problems.

The old pod machine is being taken by my boss who is leaving.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Easily a bean to cup machine with half decent beans. Easy no fuss and idiot proof


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

How long does it take the brazen to make a coffee .... When ever anyone wants one through out the day ?

who is going to put it on, clean it, etc etc

i would go pod machine .. My 5y/o can use a nespresso machine ... Office workers are equally as filthy when it comes to taking responsibility of tidying up and maintaining the kitchen


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Pod machine is better for productivity as well ... Stops the staff from hanging about for 10mins in the kitchen


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Nespresso, no question.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

A decent Bean to Cup machine that warms and froths the mile automatically will probably fit teh bill.

- Quick,

- Clean

- Pretty Idiot Proof

Someone just needs to ensure it remains topped up with water, beans and milk


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Spy said:


> A decent Bean to Cup machine that warms and froths the mile automatically will probably fit teh bill.
> 
> - Quick,
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking... until I saw the £150-200 budget.... ;-)


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

MrShades said:


> That's what I was thinking... until I saw the £150-200 budget.... ;-)


Hmmm, probably won't go far if you want a decent B2C.

A pod machine is probably the best option at that budget


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

£150 - £200 a what ? .... a month, every 6 months ? .... because that poor nespresso machine WILL break with 25 people forcing the lever shut, trying to force spent pods out into a full bin, not cleaning the milk steam/frother out, running it with no water, leaving pods in it over the weekend, etc etc etc!

For £200 I would buy a couple of kettles and a bunch of tea bags and instant coffee .... if anyone wants a nice coffee reccomend they buy an aeropress


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

h1udd said:


> £150 - £200 a what ? .... a month, every 6 months ? .... because that poor nespresso machine WILL break with 25 people forcing the lever shut, trying to force spent pods out into a full bin, not cleaning the milk steam/frother out, running it with no water, leaving pods in it over the weekend, etc etc etc!
> 
> For £200 I would buy a couple of kettles and a bunch of tea bags and instant coffee .... if anyone wants a nice coffee reccomend they buy an aeropress


Not everyone will be drinking it. If you make those that want to use it to buy their own pod it will keep usage down too.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Aren't there commercial grade pod machines? Sure there was something far more substantial than home offerings at a hotel spa I was at over Christmas.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

In fairness I was really after Brazen or great brewed coffee machine that I could use for work (and I wouldn't have to pay for).

But that styles of coffee wouldn't suit everyone and there would be numpties that wouldn't use it properly and end up pouring milk in it or some such daft thing.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I was recently in a similar situation. The difference was that i was replacing a cheapo filter machine. I got a Brazen which everyone prefers. I make 2 jugs a day and it stays hot for at least 3 hrs.

The problem is unless you can convince them to buy a decent grinder and quality beans i think you will be better off with a Nespresso machine.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If it is likely that the skillset of your colleagues will mean repairing said machine then cost of parts and ease of servicing must be a high priority.

Even if a B2C could be found for the price then there is quite a high faff factor/learning slope for cleaning on a daily basis. A job that will likely fall to you fairly quickly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

OK the budget has been raised to £500. Apparently they don't want Pods!

I was doing the maths and worked out that if only half of the staff drank only 2 coffees a day we'd get through approx 8-9 kilos a month

I was thinking of giving them 3 options with budgets for £500, £1000 £2000 to see how keen they are on not having pods.

Option 1 £500

Brazen and a decent Grinder

Any suggestion £1000 and a £2000 including a grinder


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't believe I'm posting this.....apologies in advance

I've just been sent a discount code for this, has anyone tried this bean to cup Jura Impressa f8?









http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/jura-impressa-f8-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-172875


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I think as long as you clean them, run cleaning / maintenance modes and empty out all of the used coffee it should work OK (I've seen these with loads of mouldy coffee left inside - people couldn't believe it and have never done any cleaning on them). Main question is how well behaved the lot at the office is? in the end you might just have to do the cleaning /maintenance every day / week.

T.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Not tried that one - ours is the Giga X7 Pro, for comparison.

I would say basically make sure its designed to cope with the level of use that is going to be thrown at it, and get a decent support contract, as when it goes wrong, it does rather tend to go wrong (having seen the inside of it, I'm not 100% suprised, there are circuit boards packed EVERYWHERE)


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd still say a pod machine is your best bet, can you not get one on a support contract which offers a new machine if the current one breaks? besides they are fairly cheap anyway, it's the coffee they make money on.

T.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> Aren't there commercial grade pod machines? Sure there was something far more substantial than home offerings at a hotel spa I was at over Christmas.


like this? http://www.xlvi.it/our-products/acera/


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dsc said:


> I'd still say a pod machine is your best bet, can you not get one on a support contract which offers a new machine if the current one breaks? besides they are fairly cheap anyway, it's the coffee they make money on.
> 
> T.


I agree with you on the pods. However the head guy in the US who will sign this off doesn't want pods period. So pods are out.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the fact that some bloke who's miles away and won't even be using it doesn't want it







what's the reason? Waste?

OK then back to a bean to cup machine, just tell them it needs cleaning and maintenance. It would also help if 99% of people weren't drinking hektolitres of milk with their coffee as it's probably the main reason uncleaned machines go rancid and filthy.

T.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dsc said:


> Love the fact that some bloke who's miles away and won't even be using it doesn't want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 99% sure that's the reason.

I had thought of getting a stand alone milk steamer for the folks that want to do that then they can just add milk to brewed. That way I can keep the brewed option and the milk folk can just add it if they want to.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably a good idea, batch brew with plain milk would be fine as well, the main issue would be heating up the milk.

T.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Even when its cleaned regularly, the line from the milk container to the head on the Jura giga gets clogged ALL the time (hot milk, thin line, etc)

People round here tend to just not order milk drinks, and add milk afterwards.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking into the cost of maintenance contacts I'm trying to steer the powers that be down a Sage Oracle route.

After speaking to MrBoots2u I think it might be an option. I'm guessing it would only be making 10-15 coffees a day. It heats up quickly and should in theory be fairly idiot proof. If I get an extended warranty with John Lewis I should be able to take it back if there's any probs.

The cleaning cycles are pretty good on it too.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

microwave for the milk instead of steamer?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Unless it's a simple, push button - get coffee solution anything else you do will become a major ball ache. People will mosn about microwaving milk, the microwave will become a pit of welded on spilt milk, cups will form a solid crust on them, people will burn themselves .... The stand alone steamer won't be cleaned after each use, the jugs with left over milk will be left, drips will form stalagmite mounts of dried up milk on the work top.

you really do have to keep it simple, either a big filter brewer from nisbets or a bean to cup with a service option ... Or kettle and instant


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Its the milk that causes most issues imho, ban milk and do black coffee only! Seriously though a standard steam wand is bound to be abused badly, I'm starting to think that batch brew + adding milk from the fridge like most folks do with tea is the easiest option.

T.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I came back from holiday and found a krups ea9000 sat in the office. I don't think anyone's managed to get a decent shot out of it yet.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I've got some sort of Jura superauto in the new office, nothing splendid, but much better than instant. No idea where they get beans from, but it's far from charcoal which is a surprise.

T.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

This one has got a bag of Starbucks in them. I'm going to get them to try and put something a bit less charcoal like through it.

I'll get them to order a kilo of Raves blends to see how they fair.


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I supply beans to an office locally and they have a Jura e something machine. It does black, cappuccino, espresso etc and connects to a milk chiller. Hope that helps.

Sarah

http://www.hilltopbrews.co.uk


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just get a kettle......and a jar of coffee sorted.....it's what most people are happy with....cheap and reliable and to most people makes a decent cup of coffee.


----------

